# red tailed boa after LARGE feeding



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ok so a day or 2 ago i got a mouse... in the store looked the same size as the first one i got witch he has bin eatin. in the tank he was WAY bigger. i was suprized he got him down here is the pics of him a few days after he ate. btw my dog was bothering me and the snake snapped at the dog once. the dog made the snake uncomforatble at first some pics with flash some without tell me what you like best. btw i was getting ready to go swimming there my swim truncks


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pics, urs is tha same size as mine.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pics, urs is tha same size as mine.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i dont suggest you handle him that quickly after a big meal like that..... they usually just wanna chill out and digest


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> i dont suggest you handle him that quickly after a big meal like that..... they usually just wanna chill out and digest


i did, its bin a day or 2 maby i shoulda waited longer. but when i was handleing him i did take caution because of that


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

v.nice snake i love the red tail boas.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If the meal is still visible then you shouldn't be handling it because it hasn't been fully digested.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice pics, I wish I had room to have a redtail


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im trying to feed him now but he wont eat. its bin 7 days


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If it was a big meal, hes probably just not hungry.

Give him 3-4 more days


----------

